# Catfish Class-Tuesday March 8th @ Bass Pro Shops



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This is on a Tesday, but I think I'm going to go anyway. If anyone from my area wants to go, give me a hollar. Monstercat, TMan, this would be real good for you guys.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
March 8, 2005
Early Season Cat Fishing
Instructor: Jason Crowder

Choosing the right equipment, what baits are best, and picking the right cover and structure to catch big cats early in the year. Early season catfish can be hard to catch so come out and listen to tips and pointers from Jason-- it will be filled with helpful information! Class starts at 7pm


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

the mellon can curse a whole bunch of cat-aholics!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm thinking ....... I cant be the worse there has to be someone worse than me, maybe the ole curse will rub off comepletely, let some other guy have it!


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

sounds pretty good mellon, we will have to check with monstercat, but i think we should check that out!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Please pay close attention Bryan to what this man has to say!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This is ONE freakin class mellon boy , not a freakin semister.........  I just might take the short drive out there that evening  as a SPEAKER of course...................... DA KING !!!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

reckon ifn i ever git baffled i'll consult DA KING because he is the GREATEST CATMASTER IN THE HISTORY OF THE UNIVERSE.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> reckon ifn i ever git baffled i'll consult DA KING because he is the GREATEST CATMASTER IN THE HISTORY OF THE UNIVERSE



As long as you are fishing with me you'll always be baffled, dumfounded and amazed!

bill


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I will say that DA DIP is DA KING'S new best friend  ......


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i'm most deffenetly willing to go mellon.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds good guy, king, hopefully you can make it. You think theyd let us practice w / the big channels in the tank?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok,
The class is being held on Tuesday March 15th, we went down tonight and a Walleye seminar was being held not catfish, but I did some shopping anyway and spent time with my wife, son and grandson........Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea, I'm ticked off. I wish I could have posted fomr work, but I think finally they are stopping that (Man, it was good while it lasted....... I made alot of posts from GFO & OGF combined from work!!!) But anyways I wish I could have posted from work. The web site now has the update. 

Doc, do you guys know who this Jason Crowder is? Here is the new info from the web site:

March 15, 2005
Early Season Catfishing with Jason Crowder
Join Bass Pro fishing guru, Jason Crowder, as we show you proper equipment, the best kinds of bait, and how to best rig for reeling in those big cats. From bottom to the top, come and learn how to catch these cats when most people cant! Class begins at 7pm in the conference room.


I would recomend that anyone call before you go. I guess I should ahve double checked the web site too, so some of the blame goes to me I guess.


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

So are we still going to try to go to that Mellon???(If you have the time of course!)


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

what the heck can someone teach YOU bout catfishing?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Dip,
I don't know it all and there is always somebody out there that knows more than me and I'm always willing to learn, never can ask enough questions, and somebody just may have a tip that will put me over that 56# mark for 2005 .

Started the year out on a big note and the only place I wanna go is up!!!!


Doc


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey gang...
Pass around our website:
http://www.catfishanglerssociety.com
or
http://www.catfishas.com
We can use all the support we can get  
Where is this at anyways?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Bass Pro in Cincinnati.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Isnt this just great. Tonight is the eseminar & I really wanted to go, made plans to pikc my dad up & he, myself plus my 6 year old were going, but I got sick @ work, sick enough to where my daddy had to come get me. Reminded me of junior high school, when I was sick!


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

You was really that sick mellon??, hope you feel better, are you skipping today or what??


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

yes I was , I think I have the flu. I'm not as bad as I was yesterday but still feel louzy.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Well how was the class guys??


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

missed it due to the Flu. I;d liek to knwo how it was though.


----------

